# Some Interesting Facts



## Alex (20/10/14)

*Some Interesting Facts*
by  tomtato  ? 8 hours ago





http://www.celebuzz.com/leighton-meester-born-big-house-s43861/




http://www.academia.edu/179045/_Public_Opinion_Polls_and_Perceptions_of_US_Human_Spaceflight_




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa_race_riot#Attack_by_air




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Air_Data_Computer




http://www.fastcoexist.com/3016687/...dden-industry-that-touches-90-of-what-you-own




http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/can-ticks-make-you-allergic-to-red-meat




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_di...ships#The_.22half-your-age-plus-seven.22_rule




http://www.eeggs.com/items/40457.html




http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/05/health/drew-manning-fit2fat2fit-lessons/




http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20740975,00.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

Interesting @Alex, Agent Smith would however be much safer if his number plate was IS5417

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Interesting thanks @Alex


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/10/15)

To all of us who became so use to DC as our main source of joy ( well for some ) here is another interesting use for DC used by factories with underground steel piping
Cathodic protection : Prevents pipes from rusting , instead reversing the rust process . All that rust really is, is an oxidising reaction, causing electrons to flow from the pipe to ground. Cathodic protection reverses this flow, instead destroying a copper bar thats installed into the earth mass called a sacrificial anode

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

